# Foreverchanging gone?



## jaxkent (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey so been a long time lurker at dims mostly for the lit, but I have always been a fan of FC and the WG stuff that gets posted there. Seems like it went down/died, and now there's no telling whats gonna happen. I assume a lot of FC people still looked here so I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it? or better yet if there is another place like it that I can now move to. Or maybe if someone has some of the old stories because I like an idiot didnt save any.... (like freaking killer7 loved his ideas )


----------



## Leviathan25 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaxkent said:


> Hey so been a long time lurker at dims mostly for the lit, but I have always been a fan of FC and the WG stuff that gets posted there. Seems like it went down/died, and now there's no telling whats gonna happen. I assume a lot of FC people still looked here so I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it? or better yet if there is another place like it that I can now move to. Or maybe if someone has some of the old stories because I like an idiot didnt save any.... (like freaking killer7 loved his ideas )



I was just about to post something about this too. It went down about a week ago, and doesn't look like it will come back up.

There were a a lot of good stories there that (as far as I know) aren't located anywhere else.

The biggest loss to me are the collection of stories by Greinskyn. I'm kicking myself because I didn't back up his stories before it went down.

There were two stories in particular that I enjoyed a lot, and I'm not sure if they are around the net anywhere:

Getting Behind by Greinskyn - It was my favorite by him.

Katie's Necklace by Brucejedi - It was very similar in prose and style to Getting Behind. Same age characters, same basic premiss.

Neither story was finished, but I used to check the forums every few weeks to see if there might be any closure to them. If anyone has a copy of them or knows if they are posted somewhere else, I would really appreciate it.

There is a part of me that wonders if the site was taken down because of having stories with characters that are "under age". For a few days, there was a cryptic message from the owner of the site saying something like, "I walked in today to find that the hard drive was wiped." I don't remember the exact message, but it sounded like he lost the entire site and would not be able to get it back. But that might have been a lie to cover up some other reason...


----------



## Leviathan25 (Mar 28, 2012)

While I'm thinking about it, there was another Necklace/Amulet story (I think it might've been on that site), where a girl finds a necklace in a locker room. The necklace has a number on it which shows her current weight. Whenever the number changes, she will wake up the next morning weighing that. You find out towards the end of the story that the necklace was a curse by her friend in order to try to steal her boyfriend. I don't remember the name or the author though.


----------



## Tsap (Mar 29, 2012)

Author: Greinskyn
Name: Another Necklace 
(Part 1 Wed Dec 27, 2006 2:07PM)


----------



## Leviathan25 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks!

Perhaps Greinskyn will repost his stories on this site at some point in the future.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 29, 2012)

Is this the story you're looking for?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19711


----------



## Leviathan25 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sparrow said:


> Is this the story you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19711



Hmm.. yes that's it. If anyone finds the other two stories mentioned that would be great.


----------



## chubbysexy07 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd love to have

pieces of you

that was my fav, should have copied it for safety 

:doh:


----------



## brucejedi (Apr 18, 2012)

I still have my stories on my computer and some of Greinskyn's. I'm kicking myself now for neglecting to do a full backup of the site. I haven't been able to contact the other admins, so I'm as in the dark as everyone else as to what happened.


----------



## feeder (Apr 19, 2012)

Most disappointing to lose forever changing!. I found the 'wicked stepfather' most dark and disturbingly brilliant.if only i had saved that one.


----------

